# Government announces post Christmas restrictions



## odyssey06 (22 Dec 2020)

An Taoiseach is to announce post Christmas restrictions in an address to the nation at 1pm today followed by a press conference with coalition leaders.

Here’s what the Taoiseach is expected to announce later this afternoon following Cabinet decisions, according to Christina at Government Buildings:

People can travel beyond their county until midnight on 26 December
They can stay where they are after that point and travel back to their own home at a later date
No inter-county travel after that, until restrictions are reviewed in several weeks’ time 
From 27 December, household visits down to just one other household (from the current two) 
Restaurants and gastro pubs to close 3pm Christmas Eve
Hairdressers and barbers will also have to close on Christmas Eve
The travel restrictions between Britain and Ireland will stay in place until New Year’s Eve
(from The Journal)


----------



## odyssey06 (22 Dec 2020)

Under the new restrictions to be announced today, gyms will stay open but only for individual training.
Golf and tennis will remain open.
Non-contact sports training in pods of up to 15 will be allowed outdoors.


----------



## odyssey06 (22 Dec 2020)

Government proceeding on the assumption that new more virulent strain is here.


----------



## odyssey06 (22 Dec 2020)

Non-essential retail to remain open  but with deferral of January sales.


----------



## odyssey06 (22 Dec 2020)

Hotels to remain open for essential travellers only.
Except for guests due to checkin up to and including St Stephens Day.


----------



## odyssey06 (22 Dec 2020)

Guidelines to have no visitors to home after 1st January, except for essential family reasons


----------



## odyssey06 (22 Dec 2020)

From Christmas Eve to 12 January, the Government has agreed to return to Level 5 restrictions with some changes, said the Taoiseach.
Schools, early learning and childcare centres will remain open.
Greyhound and horse racing will be allowed continue behind closed doors.


----------



## odyssey06 (22 Dec 2020)

*Weddings*

_Up to and including 2 January 2020:_

Weddings can have up to 25 guests

_From 3 January:_

Weddings can have up to six guests


----------



## odyssey06 (22 Dec 2020)

*Religious services*

Christmas religious services may take place, but will move online after 25 December when places of worship may remain open for private prayer


----------



## odyssey06 (22 Dec 2020)

That seems to be it for the announcements, summarised here:








						At a glance: What's in the restrictions for Christmas?
					

The country is to return to Level 5 restrictions - with a number of exemptions - from Christmas Eve until at least 12 January.




					www.rte.ie


----------



## Paul O Mahoney (22 Dec 2020)

I doubt anyone will be surprised. The usual blame game has probably started,  but if people do not comply with the guidelines what can the Government do? 
I can't see this finished by March, unfortunately.


----------



## joer (22 Dec 2020)

Exactly . I do not see why people would be surprised either. While most of us are doing the right thing there are always the people who want it every way but will not give back anything. It is because of selfishness that has us with the tough restrictions. And if people do not waken up soon to this reality that is Covid  it will be another miserable year ahead , unfortunately for all of us...


----------



## odyssey06 (22 Dec 2020)

Paul O Mahoney said:


> I doubt anyone will be surprised. The usual blame game has probably started,  but if people do not comply with the guidelines what can the Government do?



I agree in part, but for example I think the government have been terrible on travel for the get go.
Travel restrictions between island of Ireland and Britain.
But they are repatriating Irish residents on flights and ferries... and presumably sending them on their merry way.

And nothing to stop airlines flying London to Belfast, and bussing people to Dublin - yes it's happening.

So I think our travel restrictions are just a fig leaf to try to avoid us getting hit by same restrictions as Britain.
The new strain must be already here.


----------



## Sunny (22 Dec 2020)

odyssey06 said:


> And nothing to stop airlines flying London to Belfast, and bussing people to Dublin - yes it's happening.



What airline is flying people from London and Belfast and bussing people to Dublin??? Aer Lingus refused to use Belfast as a base from day 1 of this pandemic to get around travel restrictions in the South even though they could have sent extra aircraft there. If people are using Belfast and then travelling South, that is down to them. Blaming Airlines is unfair unless you have an example of an Airline that is doing this?


----------



## odyssey06 (22 Dec 2020)

Sunny said:


> What airline is flying people from London and Belfast and bussing people to Dublin??? Aer Lingus refused to use Belfast as a base from day 1 of this pandemic to get around travel restrictions in the South even though they could have sent extra aircraft there. If people are using Belfast and then travelling South, that is down to them. Blaming Airlines is unfair unless you have an example of an Airline that is doing this?



Anecdotal interview in Irish Times:








						Travel ban? Passengers come to Ireland on multiple flights today
					

People arriving in Belfast and Derry with, in one case, over 100 continuing on to Dublin




					www.irishtimes.com


----------



## Paul O Mahoney (22 Dec 2020)

Sunny said:


> What airline is flying people from London and Belfast and bussing people to Dublin??? Aer Lingus refused to use Belfast as a base from day 1 of this pandemic to get around travel restrictions in the South even though they could have sent extra aircraft there. If people are using Belfast and then travelling South, that is down to them. Blaming Airlines is unfair unless you have an example of an Airline that is doing this?


BA put on extra flights too, widely reported both here and there


----------



## Paul O Mahoney (22 Dec 2020)

Sunny said:


> What airline is flying people from London and Belfast and bussing people to Dublin??? Aer Lingus refused to use Belfast as a base from day 1 of this pandemic to get around travel restrictions in the South even though they could have sent extra aircraft there. If people are using Belfast and then travelling South, that is down to them. Blaming Airlines is unfair unless you have an example of an Airline that is doing this?


Rte reported this and most refused to be interviewed,  allegedly there were a lot of Southern registered cars in the carpark


----------



## Sunny (22 Dec 2020)

odyssey06 said:


> Anecdotal interview in Irish Times:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



One story from an individual about an overbooked flight is hardly an example of an effort by airlines to circumvent the restrictions that you seem to be implying is happening. Those 100-135 people could have been transiting passengers using London or people who got stuck over there. All who are allowed fly in.

People are using the North to get into the South like they have from Day 1 but lets not feed the conspiracy theorists that airlines are somehow trying to get past the restrictions. 
[/QUOTE]


----------



## Sunny (22 Dec 2020)

Paul O Mahoney said:


> BA put on extra flights too, widely reported both here and there





Paul O Mahoney said:


> Rte reported this and most refused to be interviewed,  allegedly there were a lot of Southern registered cars in the carpark



What extra flights have been put on since the restrictions were announced??

Of course people are using Belfast to get to the South but that is not the same thing as airlines organising extra flights and bussing people to Dublin to get around the restrictions.


----------



## Paul O Mahoney (22 Dec 2020)

Sunny said:


> What extra flights have been put on since the restrictions were announced??
> 
> Of course people are using Belfast to get to the South but that is not the same thing as airlines organising extra flights and bussing people to Dublin to get around the restrictions.


Sunday night I think it was over over 400 people accommodated by BA putting on extra flights from Heathrow.  Im not making this up btw


----------



## Sunny (22 Dec 2020)

Paul O Mahoney said:


> Sunday night I think it was over over 400 people accommodated by BA putting on extra flights from Heathrow.  Im not making this up btw



Never said you were but that was one flight to cater for overbooked flights earlier in the day. And it arrived into Ireland just before Midnight when the restrictions hit. And the Government gave permission for the flight to operate. Not denying that people have used Belfast and Derry to travel home for Christmas but lets not have conspiracy theories that this is being somehow organised and facilitated by the airlines as a way around the restrictions.


----------



## Leper (22 Dec 2020)

Let's face the reality as to why the Covid situation in Ireland has worsened.

1. Tony Holohan returned to work after a period of leave and even days before he was due to restart he advised for immediate restrictions to be put in place. He was told in no uncertain terms by Mr Varadkar and Mr Martin that his function was to advise and the government would do the rest. Mr Holohan retreated with his tail between his legs and restrictions in place were eased.

2. In the first days of December we were promoted to Level 3 from Level 5 without even going to Level 4. Before that was to happen the Covid infection rate was to be reduced to between 50 - 100 daily infection cases. We came nowhere near achieving that. I think I pointed out this on another thread on this forum. I argued that commercial reasons were being given undeserved priority.  The infection rate skyrocketed and still nothing happened to fight it.

3. Even then we had champions of the Commercial and  Hospitality industries informing us there must be no further restrictions. News of the vaccine becoming available gave many a false sense of security. Environments were going to be regulated and there was much talk about "Normality" being near. The lies abounded and too many believed them.

4. Public Transport was allowed to carry extra passengers. Some stores increased their trading hours. Shebeens opened, self distancing almost died, wearing of masks grew less and anybody who thought the situation was in full control was wrong.  Many Pubs that could supply food were found to be supplying drink only. Some hotels issued keys to their patrons where if raided by the gardaí could "prove" that they were guests overnighting when they actually were not.

5. Where we are now has been one mighty cock up by our political leaders and  commercial interests. Next time I suggest the political people listen to the facts and NPHET.


----------



## Paul O Mahoney (22 Dec 2020)

Leper said:


> Let's face the reality as to why the Covid situation in Ireland has worsened.
> 
> 1. Tony Holohan returned to work after a period of leave and even days before he was due to restart he advised for immediate restrictions to be put in place. He was told in no uncertain terms by Mr Varadkar and Mr Martin that his function was to advise and the government would do the rest. Mr Holohan retreated with his tail between his legs and restrictions in place were eased.
> 
> ...


Agreed on all parts but personal responsibility has been chucked out the window too.
I love my pint and where I go for one really did pull the stops out with screenings and revamped the entire place it was/ is immaculate if everyone sat down had their pint and a morsel,  mine being vegetarian curry it worked fine, but the beer garden was a free for all with prams , young children etc .

I just don't get the narrative that we must have drink to feel normal,  and I have had my nights before this pandemic,  but now its the shed , and Mr Moretti. 

And I'm not saying that its pubs alone its our general trait of justifying the unjustifiable,  Tony H was a national hero in the spring,  took time to be with his sick wife now he's probably the most maligned person in Ireland,  we have done this to our own for centuries and it hasn't changed. 

Sadly it would appear that we just can't be responsible and watch out for our fellow citizens,  it deeply frustrates me .


----------



## odyssey06 (23 Dec 2020)

BaBa BlackSheep said:


> Under the regulations...
> Any of the diaspora wishing to spend Christmas Dinner around the table with family or friends would have had to arrive before 11 December.
> Anyone arriving on are after 11 December would have to eat their goose, sprouts, etc., in their bedroom/rented accom/hotel room/etc.
> 
> What are the odds.....?



Another example of how weak/fantastical we have been on travel.

And the variant is already here...








						'Preliminary data' suggests new UK Covid-19 variant identified in Ireland for the first time
					

The variant has been seen in the UK as far back as 20 September.




					www.thejournal.ie


----------

